# Can I think myself thin?



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Question:Can I think myself thin? Answern recently broadcast special edition of CNN’s Larry King Live, Mr. King interviewed a panel of “mind experts” about how the thoughts you think literally turn into the events you experience, the material things you possess… AND even the health of your body. For years, “positive thinking” and goal-setting were [...]

*Read More...*


----------

